# Puppies, Puppies, Puppies



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Just heard back from my breeder that they have had the first scan on the dam and she is showing at least 8 pups. Due on the 11 Nov.

So for me that means a Christmas puppy (ok so closer to new year but still.......) :biggrin1:

Can't wait.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations! We demand pictures of course :wink:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Awww that sounds like a very nice holiday for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

That's Tiffa's birthday! Congrats!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Awe that's awesome! Im jealous. Im so ready for another dog here.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats!!  That's awesome.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Just heard my new little pup (Dylan will be his name) has now been borne weighing in at around a mighty 17 oz. Unfortunately I cant go down and get pics for another 10 days but can't wait to see is little face!!!!!!!!

Roll on 1st of January when he comes home )


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Good luck with your new pup when he gets to you!. Congrats!.

What breed of dog is he?. What dog do you have now?.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Aww Happy Birthday little puppy  and congrats on your newest baby!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Tahlz said:


> Good luck with your new pup when he gets to you!. Congrats!.
> 
> What breed of dog is he?. What dog do you have now?.


Rotti's all the way )

He is a non-litter full brother to my Becka.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm excited for you. 

can't wait to see pics...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats!!!! I'm really looking forward to pictures! :0)


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Congratulations! New puppy for the New Year--- really something to look forward to


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Umm I demand baby rotti pics!!!


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

O my lord am I jealous!. Rottweilers are my favorite breed <3. A lot of pics are a must!!. Can you please post photo's of you current dog please?.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations! I love puppies. I would be jealous but I have two here. Lots of pictures. There is nothing cuter than puppies.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Tahlz said:


> O my lord am I jealous!. Rottweilers are my favorite breed <3. A lot of pics are a must!!. Can you please post photo's of you current dog please?.


Yes they are the best ;-)

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/members/eternalstudent-albums-me-becka.html Is the link to my album on here which has pictures of Becka from little puppy to big puppy!!

I am going down on the 27th to see the little guys and I will definitely be taking loads of pics.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So nice to see a Rottie with a tail! Actually, a close friend is absolutely insistent that his next Rottweiler will have his natural tail intact (not easy to find in this country.) Is this an issue with you at all? 

Anyway, looks like she has a nice life -- and so will your new little guy


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I love them with their tails, when you first see them as pups with them wagging you would never want them docked again. 

The UK banned docking of all non-working dogs from 2007 so here it is the people that want docked dogs that have problems.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations on your new little one. I can't wait to see photo's either. I too love the undocked tails, its so nice to see a Rotty with its tail wagging!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

*Now With Pictures*

Went to see the puppies today, and OMG soooooo unbelievably cute they had only opened their eyes a couple of days ago so where only just stumbling around ;-)

any how here is the mum










For comparison my current pup










And now the puppies ))


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

And some more




























And my favourite of all and if the mods allow one of my entries to Dog Of The Month


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh my.... they are just precious!!! I LOVE a rottie with a tail!!! Becka is gonna be so happy to have a brother!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww cute little chunky babies! I love it!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

eternalstudent said:


> Went to see the puppies today, and OMG soooooo unbelievably cute they had only opened their eyes a couple of days ago so where only just stumbling around ;-)
> 
> any how here is the mum
> 
> ...


i like the pup who is lying on his back lookin' like a chipmunk. 

but they are all gorgeous


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Well its only 1 week to go before we get the new little guy but here is a couple of pics of him 










and one on his own










Roll on Saturday )


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Haven't been on for awhile & how sweet to see Rottie puppies (my TOP breed of choice) & Pandora? . Nothing cuter-I guess even with tails <LOL>. My Heart Dogs mom & Dad were from the UK! So precious, but you already know how wonderful they are. Having a tailess Rottie & an APBT I must say that the former are a lot easier on a house. Are the tails fairly standardizwed yet in the UK? Here, the ones I have seen all seem somewhat different. Honestly, If I were going to have another one, it really wouldn't matter. Good luck with your Beautiful Dylan.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow, he was born on our Veterans Day & the Day before my Birthday! He'll have to be a GREAT Dog!<LOL>


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

DoglovingSenior said:


> Haven't been on for awhile & how sweet to see Rottie puppies (my TOP breed of choice) & Pandora? . Nothing cuter-I guess even with tails <LOL>. My Heart Dogs mom & Dad were from the UK! So precious, but you already know how wonderful they are. Having a tailess Rottie & an APBT I must say that the former are a lot easier on a house. Are the tails fairly standardizwed yet in the UK? Here, the ones I have seen all seem somewhat different. Honestly, If I were going to have another one, it really wouldn't matter. Good luck with your Beautiful Dylan.


I love the tailed rotties and would never go to a docked dog they look "right" with a tail.

The tail issue is a huge problem in the show world. They have not started to judge them as of yet so there is no standardisation in the tail set. The breeders that we use have got so lucky in the quality of tails when compared to others of similar lines. 

I don't know how up or interested in uk kennels but my pups are from the varenka x cairnpapple lines. 

More pics to come on saturday ))


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I was raised with docked dobies and docked rotties so they look weird with a tail to me but I like them both ways. I really don't prefer one over the other.

Becka is SO cute! Your new pup is a beautiful little pup. And my puppy fever has been ignited once more! I just can't catch a break...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you must be so excited.....

he's adorable.....the size of those paws.....


----------

